# Funny signs



## Scout (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## Scout (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks dude those are too good!!!


----------



## medicdan (Nov 6, 2008)

More funny signs... not intending to hijack, just share.


----------



## medicdan (Nov 6, 2008)

*even more*

even more funny signs/pictures.


----------



## medicdan (Nov 6, 2008)

hilarity continues


----------



## Scout (Nov 6, 2008)

More, imageshak does't appear to work?


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Nov 6, 2008)

*"Here's your sign!"*

LOL!  Well it is a differant way to "see the writting on the wall" ^_^^_^^_^


----------



## Kate-Lynn (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't have a picture of this but during hurricane Ike a sign in front of a shell off site training building had one single letter blown off which happened to be the s in shell so the sign read "Welcome to hell off site training".


----------



## Scout (Nov 6, 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/wales/7702913.stm



Funny recent sign they put up


----------



## Scout (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## sixmaybemore (Nov 10, 2008)

LOL! that one above really made me laugh.


----------



## SpudCrushr (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## tydek07 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Border Sign*

Speaks for itself.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 12, 2008)

Here's a photo of one I took near Deception Pass in Washington...


----------

